# Helmet Cam-Training Level!



## MyBoyPuck

That's a cool video. Those are so fun to watch. I think I'd need a nap after just walking that course!


----------



## tinyliny

That was just so amazing! That video! I have never done eventing, and never will, so it was nice of you to take me along on your ride. You are so steady and your horse such a good, trustworthy boy. I am just smiling after watching that. WOW is all I can say!!!


----------



## MightyEventer

tinyliny said:


> That was just so amazing! That video! I have never done eventing, and never will, so it was nice of you to take me along on your ride. You are so steady and your horse such a good, trustworthy boy. I am just smiling after watching that. WOW is all I can say!!!


The helmet cam is so cool! It lets people like me dream of actually riding in the olympics or rolex! My horse is a nut some times but he sure is becoming one great horse! Well as long as there arent cows by jump one


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

That was freaking EPIC. I watched the entire thing, I loved listening to you reassure him, it was just so amazing, like being a bird and joining in on such a private and powerful time between you and your horse.

Thank you SO much for sharing that!


----------



## MightyEventer

here is my stadium ride with the spectator view to compare! the little box doesnt have the greatest quality and it lags a little but still kinda cool!


----------



## MicKey73

Very very cool!! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## drafteventer

Haha
"That was awkward!"
I love how you talk to him!


----------



## MightyEventer

MacabreMikolaj said:


> That was freaking EPIC. I watched the entire thing, I loved listening to you reassure him, it was just so amazing, like being a bird and joining in on such a private and powerful time between you and your horse.
> 
> Thank you SO much for sharing that!


Thank youu!  ah yes, Mouse loves it when i reassure him, he likes to know that i am actually looking ahead and WANT him to jump it! When i talk to, I just feel his whole body.....melt and he becomes so much more relaxed. its crazy!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_That was amazing!!_

_What was the watch beeping for at the end of the xcountry course for?_


----------



## Gidget

I WANT A HELMET CAM!

THAT WAS AMAZING!..at first I thought it was one of those fake horses you ride and you see the course on a flat screen since mouse is sooooo well groomed! He looks like a toy!


----------



## Jessskater

That was cool!!!!


----------



## tinyliny

I watched it again, and showed my nonhorsey hubby. Even he enjoyed watching it. YOu are one good rider!!! So steady and your horse is fantastic. I am really, really impressed!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

I loved watching these! Mouse has some serious stamina


----------



## Mickey4793

Awesome video your horse looked great. He reminded me of my horse though freaking out at the first jump  lol


----------



## Cali

Awesome! I wanna see more! That helmet cam thing is too cool. You and Mouse are a great team 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

VelvetsAB said:


> _That was amazing!!_
> 
> _What was the watch beeping for at the end of the xcountry course for?_


Ah it was because I was over time since the first three jumps he was going too slow since his mind was focused on the cows. And I wasn't too concerned with making up time, I just wanted to finish in one piece! usually mouse takes off and I have to circle or else I get penalties for going too fast! Though I think those days are over since we treated him for ulcers and he is so much better behaved on course! Sorry that was a long explanation for a simple question!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

Gidget said:


> I WANT A HELMET CAM!
> 
> THAT WAS AMAZING!..at first I thought it was one of those fake horses you ride and you see the course on a flat screen since mouse is sooooo well groomed! He looks like a toy!


I want on too!!!! I rented this one. I tried to make one with my brothers camera but it just didn't work!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

Thank you everyone for all the nice comments!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew

awesome job! your horse obviously listens to you very well.


----------



## MIEventer

Everyone is doing the helmet cam now! Even a local Fox Hunter wears his when we are out, it's halarious coming back to club room watching the vids he caught of us out there.

Congrats on finishing your course, under time  Glad you two have worked through your speedy issues, that's great! Thanks for sharing the vid, so how did you place at the HT?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

What a good boy!


----------



## MightyEventer

eventerdrew said:


> awesome job! your horse obviously listens to you very well.


Thanks! I assume by your username you event? What level?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

MIEventer said:


> Everyone is doing the helmet cam now! Even a local Fox Hunter wears his when we are out, it's halarious coming back to club room watching the vids he caught of us out there.
> 
> Congrats on finishing your course, under time  Glad you two have worked through your speedy issues, that's great! Thanks for sharing the vid, so how did you place at the HT?


Unfortunately with 12 time faults and two rails in stadium, we didn't get a ribbon but oh well! I'm just happy I got through in one piece, now if we had gone double clear however, I woulda been third. So if we clean up a bit more we could have a chance of being pretty competitive! Maybe not winning competitive but placing in the ribbons competitive 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluezepher94

Wow @[email protected] That's an awesome video! I've never seen a Riding-Helmet-Cam before, but it's really cool to be riding "with" someone! xD I've never done cross-country before, but it looks so fun.


----------



## MightyEventer

Bluezepher94 said:


> Wow @[email protected] That's an awesome video! I've never seen a Riding-Helmet-Cam before, but it's really cool to be riding "with" someone! xD I've never done cross-country before, but it looks so fun.


It is a blast! one of the best feelings for me in the world! your adrenaline kicks in as soon as you hear "5,4,3,2,1, have a good ride!" I love it, you should do it sometime!


----------



## Countrylady1071

that was so cool! I've never watched a helmet cam before. I would love to see some more!


----------



## Bluezepher94

MightyEventer said:


> It is a blast! one of the best feelings for me in the world! your adrenaline kicks in as soon as you hear "5,4,3,2,1, have a good ride!" I love it, you should do it sometime!


I'd definitely love to try it! I really have to move out of the city and into a more horse-friendly town, xD.


----------



## sarahver

I just watched this vid a second time and thoroughly enjoyed it, I love this idea! Good go round and thanks for sharing with us!

Off to go re-watch...


----------



## MightyEventer

sarahver said:


> I just watched this vid a second time and thoroughly enjoyed it, I love this idea! Good go round and thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> Off to go re-watch...


I can't stop watching it myself! Another good one to watch is Peter Atkins at wegs last year. It's amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew

I event BN so far with my new mare. Schooling training. Getting ready to move up to Novice at MayDaze!


----------



## Allison Finch

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing the video.

You have done a good job giving your horse such a lovely attitude on XC. There is no better partnership than a team who has love and trust in each other. Now, those dang cows.......


----------



## MightyEventer

Allison Finch said:


> Nicely done. Thanks for sharing the video.
> 
> You have done a good job giving your horse such a lovely attitude on XC. There is no better partnership than a team who has love and trust in each other. Now, those dang cows.......


Thank you! Means a lot to me, the cows I think he wil never get over. After living with them for three years and still terrified of them? Yeah no hope for him I suppose, but I still love him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darla719

What a great video! I felt like I was there too and I've always wanted to see a ride like that from the riders perspective. I hope you do MORE videos like this.... please


----------



## MightyEventer

Darla719 said:


> What a great video! I felt like I was there too and I've always wanted to see a ride like that from the riders perspective. I hope you do MORE videos like this.... please


I wish I could do more videos like this!!! I rented this cam though and they won't be at any other of my shows  but I have been saving my money to actually buy a camera that I could mount to my helmet! But that will pry be a long time since try had to get a custom strap to be able to attach to the helmet.... Maybe duck tape will have to do 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Thank you for sharing this. 


I loved watching it. 



The optical illusion of the world falling off like a cliff on either side of your view is funky.


----------



## equiniphile

That was amazing!!! How much would something like that cost?


----------



## Allison Finch

MightyEventer said:


> Thank you! Means a lot to me, the cows I think he wil never get over. After living with them for three years and still terrified of them? Yeah no hope for him I suppose, but I still love him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was training at a farm that had multi disciplines. There was a western trainer who did working cowhorse competitions. One day his pen of heifers came open and the herd escaped. My event mare was terrified when she spotted them near the jumping indoor (we had one indoor for jumping, one for dressage). I MADE her face up to them. The trainer asked if we could round them up and herd them into the indoor. I said I would try, as I was the only mounted person around.

I kicked her on. Every time one would move, she would spin and bolt. I managed to inch her closer and closer. She finally got close enough to worry the heifers. Suddenly one of the heifers turned and ran from HER!! She was, like, WOW!! I am the boss? She became suddenly totally brave and started moving them, actually enjoying them running from her.

We got them all into the indoor. I asked if she could walk through the herd so she could build on her new confidence. It was OK. She walked bravely through the herd and, when one heifer didn't move out of her way fast enough, she reached down and BIT her on the butt!! 

Bad for a working cowhorse, but good for getting her over her fear. She never balked at cattle again.


----------



## MightyEventer

Allison Finch said:


> I was training at a farm that had multi disciplines. There was a western trainer who did working cowhorse competitions. One day his pen of heifers came open and the herd escaped. My event mare was terrified when she spotted them near the jumping indoor (we had one indoor for jumping, one for dressage). I MADE her face up to them. The trainer asked if we could round them up and herd them into the indoor. I said I would try, as I was the only mounted person around.
> 
> I kicked her on. Every time one would move, she would spin and bolt. I managed to inch her closer and closer. She finally got close enough to worry the heifers. Suddenly one of the heifers turned and ran from HER!! She was, like, WOW!! I am the boss? She became suddenly totally brave and started moving them, actually enjoying them running from her.
> 
> We got them all into the indoor. I asked if she could walk through the herd so she could build on her new confidence. It was OK. She walked bravely through the herd and, when one heifer didn't move out of her way fast enough, she reached down and BIT her on the butt!!
> 
> Bad for a working cowhorse, but good for getting her over her fear. She never balked at cattle again.


Oh how I wish I could do that, but anytime I walk past them, I can't get close enough to them alone unless he has another horse, but he flips out on the hard cement so I must say I don't ride as bold as I would want to since knowing if I fall off onto the road off a 16.3 hh horse is not very appealing lol. I wlreally want to turn him out with the cows but I feel like he could really hurt him self trying to jump the fence- that's how freaked out he gets by them. My friend who will soon be the manager of the barb wants to put a cow in his field since all the other horses don't care, and hopefully he will understand that they aren't deathly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

equiniphile said:


> That was amazing!!! How much would something like that cost?


The rental? Hmmm 70 or so dollars. The camera is about 300 and I'm sure the custom strap wasn't cheap either. I believe the camera was called a concord or something? I forget
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I feel for you MightyEventer. You did a fantastic job keeping his focus on the XC course. Your horse sounds like mine in terms of his terror of cows. I just recently sent in a entry for an XC schooling clinic. I actually put on the form, "If there are any cows or llamas on the property, please just send my entry back". That is a great story though Allison! I'd laugh myself senseless if Puck ever bit a cow on his butt!


----------



## sarahver

You know what I loved the most about this video? Your horse's attitude! After each fence I can see him going "OK, got that, what next?"

Makes me want to get back out there!!!


----------



## MightyEventer

Oh goodness! That's funny, I wish horses would realize cows arent crazy!! And oh gosh I can only imagine mouse seeing a llama!! We have a petting zoo behind the barn and she let's the pigs run loose an the mini's and donkeys get loose and let me tell you, mouse is NOT a fan of them!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MightyEventer

sarahver said:


> You know what I loved the most about this video? Your horses attitude! After each fence I can see him going "OK, got that, what next?"
> 
> Makes me want to get back out there!!!


He certainly loves his job!! He is finally becoming more confident with all te questions on a course, he used to not even give going through the water a second thought, this was actually the first time he jumped into the water without a stop/ schooling it before hand! He had never seen it before and with the stress of the cows, new venue, and his problem with water jumps? I was pretty dang proud of him for putting his big boy pants on and getting through it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Just curious. When he's done, does he get all proud of himself and blow out his nose a few times? He sounds a lot like my horse. He looks like a big puppy dog.


----------



## MightyEventer

MyBoyPuck said:


> Just curious. When he's done, does he get all proud of himself and blow out his nose a few times? He sounds a lot like my horse. He looks like a big puppy dog.


Well he does snort like a dragon when he sees cows, when he is done an xc course he looks almost like " that was no big deal mom, can we go again?" and barely breathing hard at all, thank god for naturally fit horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Wow! That was reaallly cool! I event and I would LOVE to get video like that sometime! Your horse is relly nice, too

VB


----------



## SMCLeenie

so cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MightyEventer

thanks guys!!


----------



## MissH

Yeah this is some seriously cool stuff... thanks for posting!


----------



## fuadteagan

He really trust you! I love the beginning when he spooks but you reassure him and he goes over. I like the second video too! Truly remarkable!


----------



## lildonkey8

_Eye-eye-eye!_
LOL I love that!


----------



## somthin funky

Are you a member of MeCTA?
I saw pictures of a girl named sam and her horses name was mouse 
they were doing a clinic with Anna Welch


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*Awsome round! I loved it! You guys are an awsome team, I think soon you two will be unstoppable, deffinatley a force to be rekoned with. hehe. Mouse is gorgeous and i cant beleive how steady you are. You can see how much he listens and trust's you. You are so confident too. I event but i forget to breath..I freak out a little. Being out on the course its amazing isnt it? The best feeling in the world!*


----------



## ashxcx

this is so neat!


----------

